# Coding Manual extraction of placenta question



## pspears (Apr 10, 2009)

Can someone help me with this coding problem. I have a midwife that did a vaginal delivery but the doctor had to come in to manually extract the placenta and than take the patient to the OR for D&C for bleeding. I am not sure how to code the extraction of the placenta and the D&C after? HELP:


----------



## RobinSewell (Apr 12, 2009)

The midwife would code 59400-59410, depending on postpartum care and probably -52 modifier. Use her complication as the dx
The Doc would bill 59414 with modifier 59. Be sure to use the dx for retention of products of conception.
Then he would also bill 59160-51 for the D&C and use postpartum hemorrhage as primary dx and retention of products of conception as secondary dx.
This may be somehting you will have to submit medical records with.


----------

